# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Test Enanthate. real or fake?!

## stackedbro

So this is the test e that I got. I was wondering what your guys thoughts were. No label or anything which makes me wonder. It's suppose to be 300 mg per cc. And 10 cc.

----------


## auswest

No one can answer if that is real or fake, you have to be able to trust your source and use it and find out..

It is certainly 10ml of oil though

----------


## stackedbro

> No one can answer if that is real or fake, you have to be able to trust your source and use it and find out..


I thought you can get an idea based on the color

----------


## austinite

> No one can answer if that is real or fake, you have to be able to trust your source and use it and find out..


yeah. Who knows, not even a label to go off of.

----------


## stackedbro

> yeah. Who knows, not even a label to go off of.


Is no label common?

----------


## austinite

> Is no label common?


no..

----------


## auswest

> Is no label common?


Not common but not uncommon either, as mentioned you have to be able to trust your source..I know people who import and don't label their vials once again all comes down to trusting where you are getting it from...

2 bad things to come from it:
You pin the stuff it does nothing and you have wasted your money..
It's not sterile and you get an infection..

This is all part and parcel of the game, pays to know and trust your source, you have one way to find out.
Well 2 ways but good luck getting it tested..

Or you could sell it to a friend watch him grow and then buy some more..

----------

